# Muriatic Acid



## Sand_pontil (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys weren't kidding when you told me about this stuff. I wasn't sure how long to leave the bottles in it but as I dunked the first one I watched the caked on black river ick just "melt" off the bottle! Thank You forum!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, I have this requiremrent on some.  I also have two glass stopper bottles. that I can't get open.  I tried putting the contents in hot water - and that didn't work.  RED Matthews.


----------

